# How many Cds and DVD's do u have at your home?



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

How many Cds and DVD's do u have at your home?And how often do u use them?
CD's and DVD's of anything including Digit.I have got 300-400 cds.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 20, 2007)

Near About 200-300 ,dunno exact figures sorry !!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 20, 2007)

some 150 Digit cds and loadsa others summing upto a whooping 500(around 500!! )


----------



## krates (Mar 20, 2007)

I Must Am Having Around 400-500 Cds And 56 Dvd's


----------



## max_demon (Mar 20, 2007)

almost 1500+ including notusable CDs


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> almost 1500+ including notusable CDs


1500 thats too much lol.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2007)

Ya, me too have around 2000+ CDs including unusables. U store them in 100CDs spindles and old ones i tie up them by a thread through their centres.

As bout DVDs, around 500. there are not much unusable DVDs.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 20, 2007)

I have more than 200 CD's at home and more than 50 DVD's. So count more than 250 CD's and DVD's.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Ya, me too have around 2000+ CDs including unusables. U store them in 100CDs spindles and old ones i tie up them by a thread through their centres.
> 
> As bout DVDs, around 500. there are not much unusable DVDs.


And i thought i have too many cds and dvds.And i was thinking of crashing some cds.I will still do that.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 20, 2007)

500-600....Some are in their dying beds...


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

ya. i am going to throw away about 150 cds bcoz they are either damaged or of no use. after that, i will have about 150 cds left. i have given about 60-70 cds to my friends.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2007)

just around 50-60, half of them Digit, Chip, PC World CD/DVD's & others are Game Disks, few Music DVD's & few Cartoon DVD's


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

Dont know!Minimum 200.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Dont know!Minimum 200.



I seiously dont belive that minimum. Iam sure you will have about 500 minimum


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2007)

Most of the discs' recoding layer started wornin out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I seiously dont belive that minimum. Iam sure you will have about 500 minimum


P-rated games since 4-5 years and Digit cdsdvds since 2003,some chip cds.Add to that some 20 driver and os cds.
not more than 200 I think.


----------



## 24online (Mar 21, 2007)

approx. 75 cds... & 50 dvds...

all appz, DVDrip-movies,ebooks downloaded from net ....
thx to warez forums....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 21, 2007)

DVD Count - 150+
CD Count - 3100+

Multiple CDs - 300+
Multiple DVDs - 150+
Other CDs and DVDs - 400+

Therefore a total of 4000 CDs + 400+ DVDs


This is just the title count or single discwise count.

I consider one movie with 2 CDs as 1 title but a game with 3 CDs is 3 for me.

With MoserBaer bringing out movie DVDs @ Rs.34/- per movie, its going to be a year of DVDs for me


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> DVD Count - 150+
> CD Count - 3100+
> 
> With MoserBaer bringing out movie DVDs @ Rs.34/- per movie, its going to be a year of DVDs for me


3100 cds *cough cough* police ko bhejna parega address do yaar.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 3100 cds *cough cough* police ko bhejna parega address do yaar.



All are legal stuff. No pirated stuff. I am collecting it from 1997. I buy only legal stuff.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All are legal stuff. No pirated stuff. I am collecting it from 1997. I buy only legal stuff.


You are collecting them for almost 10 years.Thats cool.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> You are collecting them for almost 10 years.Thats cool.



Yep....then I was 20 years of age then and was very fascinated with CDs because they could store audio, video and data


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 21, 2007)

@rajivnedungadi
4000 CDs and 400DVDs of legal stuffs might have cost u a bomb.

About 70% of my disc is burned in my own PC. Its now my 6th CD writer and 2nd DVD writer.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 21, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @rajivnedungadi
> 4000 CDs and 400 DVDs of legal stuffs might have cost u a bomb.



I have stuff worth Rs.2,50,000/-

around 500 CD/DVDs, I have got it free from Ubuntu and Microsoft


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

I have more than 150CDs in my home.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 21, 2007)

And I have lost count.. But I am sure I do not have so much discs as you people. But I may have around 150-160, all usable. I have discarded all unusable discs. I will have to count them some day. That's a tiresome job.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 21, 2007)

I have around 100-125. And a lot of non working or useless CDs. How do I dispose them? Or can I use them somewhere other than making coasters? Who needs 100 coasters anyway?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I have around 100-125. And a lot of non working or useless CDs. How do I dispose them? Or can I use them somewhere other than making coasters? Who needs 100 coasters anyway?


Break all of them.Or you can give them to rikshaw walas so that they can put it on their rikshaw.


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 21, 2007)

thats too much...4000 cds...
well my collection contains only softwares...and my total comes out be...100-150...


----------



## ilugd (Mar 22, 2007)

i have only 50. But i have like 3 hard drives full of good software. Just remembered though that i have not touched those since a year. Do i really need those if i haven't even touched it for over a year?


----------



## desertwind (Mar 22, 2007)

300+ Movie DVDs 
100+ Movie CDs
100+ GNU CD/DVDs


----------



## kirangp (Mar 22, 2007)

my friend collects all these waste CDs & DVDs....he has got a full almirah of damaged CDS...you fellows will be shocked when u see that...


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 22, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> 300+ Movie DVDs
> 100+ Movie CDs
> 100+ GNU CD/DVDs



Good collection of movie DVDs


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> 300+ Movie DVDs
> 100+ Movie CDs
> 100+ GNU CD/DVDs



300+ Movie DVDs


----------



## kuni5_hem (Mar 22, 2007)

i have got around 200 cd..
and about 50 dvds or so..
besides that i have got 1 hd of 20 gb..loaded with many cool softwares..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 22, 2007)

I had many. Recently I went on clean-up drive and gave away all my mp3 and movie CD's to friends. Before giving I copied all of them to DVD's......
I am fed up of CD's that just stores 700MB.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 23, 2007)

80+ DVDs. I store only downloaded stuff on them.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 23, 2007)

I got some 100 odd movie cds  which will have 2star or 3star ratings  , Got very few proper movies; all the digit, chip, PCW cds (well almost) ever released, many software cds. 

but my dad got a collection worth around 100K. he spent so much money (well i would like you guys to know that dad never bought any CD more than worth 15 and DVD with 5 movies more than 50 bucks). My dad got at least 1K movie titles, i have to count and tell..


----------



## Freshcider (Mar 23, 2007)

I have about 100 cd. But I have more music and movie in my PC.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 23, 2007)

1000 Movie Cds
500 movie DVDs
600 games Cds
300 Software CDs
100 Software DVds
1000+ Censored
Else are usused


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 23, 2007)

Sirf legit content ki discs hi Count karne baitha to umar gujar jaayegi.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 23, 2007)

^^Wholesale main purchase karte ho ya Nehru Place se le hai ya
btw New delhi and Old delhi Railway Station


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 23, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> 1000 Movie Cds
> 500 movie DVDs
> 600 games Cds
> 300 Software CDs
> ...


Only? 
How do you keep all these together?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 23, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> 1000 Movie Cds
> 500 movie DVDs
> 600 games Cds
> 300 Software CDs
> ...



You are kidding.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 23, 2007)

thats not kidding. Thats call chest thumping exaggeration.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 23, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> 1000 Movie Cds
> 500 movie DVDs
> 600 games Cds
> 300 Software CDs
> ...



Worth how much? All Original?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> 1000 Movie Cds
> 500 movie DVDs
> 600 games Cds
> 300 Software CDs
> ...


 *WHAT!YOU GOT 1**+ PORN CDS*


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 23, 2007)

^^^When did he say that
It can be anything.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 23, 2007)

~1000 , bout 300 are magazine dvd's n other are dvd's n cd's that i burned .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 23, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> 1000 Movie Cds
> 500 movie DVDs
> 600 games Cds
> 300 Software CDs
> ...


hmmm shop khol lo yaar.
__________


			
				Lucky_star said:
			
		

> ^^^When did he say that
> It can be anything.


lol vimal got shocked because after so much hardwork he has got only 200 porn cds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

FYI I got 0


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 24, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hmmm shop khol lo yaar.
> __________
> 
> lol vimal got shocked because *after so much hardwork* he has got only 200 porn cds.


Hardwork in the sense? Where? In collecting those CDs or in making?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 24, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Hardwork in the sense? Where? In collecting those CDs or in making?


Jo bhi samajh lo.As u wish.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 25, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^Wholesale main purchase karte ho ya Nehru Place se le hai ya
> btw New delhi and Old delhi Railway Station



Nope download and burn, every version available of freeware. But I did not understand the station thing?


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 25, 2007)

Well havn't counted yet and won't ever , coz its a huge collection.

I have about 150 games but only a few single disc games out of those.


----------



## sumeetindia (Mar 25, 2007)

100+ data cds

Never contunted MP3's
I have a big lib of mp3's
And ofcourec 60~70 CDS with the LABLE as 

"IMP SYSTEM FILES"
​


----------



## alok4best (Mar 26, 2007)

Not much...around 100DVDs and some 60-70CDs..collected over 3 years..


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 26, 2007)

sumeetindia said:
			
		

> 100+ data cds
> 
> Never contunted MP3's
> I have a big lib of mp3's
> ...



Who is the system here? you or the computer?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 26, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> FYI I got 0



Liar!! Liar!!


----------



## webgenius (Mar 26, 2007)

84 DVDs


----------



## ilugd (Mar 26, 2007)

webgenius. Did you count them or do you have an index?


----------



## n2casey (Mar 26, 2007)

Around 500 CDs, 50 DVDs.  I use a disc cataloging s/w so I can count easily.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 26, 2007)

This is true figure guys

MERA PEHLE H/W KA SHOP THA
yeh sab tabki collection hai

Also i had a collection of More than 3000 Movies all ripped(4movies in one dvd approx.)

@Vimal Thats uncensored not p0rn Material



Now i did MCA and working in a company


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 27, 2007)

i have some 
(1900+ CDs) movies hindi + English
250 games
50 mp3 (now i don't buy these )
36 digit issues from 2004 (including DVD frm when they started)
some 50+ cd/DVD including s/w and my backups... 

i have 3 cd burners only one working 2 got wasted hihi + 1 dvd burner running in full throttle....

i have 120gb Porn on my seprate hdd thankx to my college days  so never dare to burn that many DVD


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 27, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> i have some
> (1900+ CDs) movies hindi + English
> 250 games
> 50 mp3 (now i don't buy these )
> ...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 27, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> i have some
> (1900+ CDs) movies hindi + English
> 250 games
> 50 mp3 (now i don't buy these )
> ...


can u mail me that HDD , i have only 7 GB :X


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 27, 2007)

this the very natural when ur in college specially when u come from hostel (for 4 years of my engineering i was in hostel)...



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> can u mail me that HDD , i have only 7 GB :X


 
if ur in indore i can give u the address of my college and some my juniors there.. u can reach them probably they will have some 120gb+ stuff...

it never ends it always increases incrementally hihihi....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> this the very natural when ur in college specially when u come from hostel (for 4 years of my engineering i was in hostel)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi chi chi kya hoga is country ka.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 27, 2007)

^ bhai mai sirf movie dekhta hu.. kuch karta nahi hu


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> ^ bhai mai sirf movie dekhta hu.. kuch karta nahi hu


Wohi toh kaha ki bas dekhte hi hai kuch karte nahi hai.Be practical.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ROFL

he looks like Euro Trip
Bas dekhta hai aur kuch karte nahin hai

@Gaurav  Whats ur status 
Aapne kitna kar liya hai


----------



## ds_rajat (Mar 28, 2007)

Ewww... I am feeling sick.... So many junk CDs & DVDs.... u guyz can even 
start a shop.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ in my collection only mp3 CDs r junk other are preciuos to me


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

In my collection nothing is junk
every Cd is very imp for me

U can never understand maine kaise yeh cds collect kari hai


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ no one want to know hihihi 

and change ur Signature it shud be 148 to go


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ Thats why i wrote u can never know 

Ok will change it soon!!!


----------



## ds_rajat (Mar 28, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> In my collection nothing is junk
> every Cd is very imp for me
> 
> U can never understand maine kaise yeh cds collect kari hai


 
Sorry piyush. Didn't want 2 hurt u. But tl me how often do u use those CDs/DVDs?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

dont know


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

ds_rajat said:
			
		

> Sorry piyush. Didn't want 2 hurt u. But tl me how often do u use those CDs/DVDs?


 
I use some of them usually 

Also these are my treasure as I m missing my PC i m not in my home town.

Also mere pass sari abhi nahin hai kuch friends ke pass hai(they also loves moves yarr)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yehi koi 600-700 pehle maine kam batayi thi yeh sochkar ki shayad mere pass bahut jyada hai.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 29, 2007)

^^Badiya hai
Vaise 600-700 mien hai kya kya?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 29, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^Badiya hai
> Vaise 600-700 mien hai kya kya?


Mp3's(300) and games jo main khelta nahi hu waise hi collect karke rakhi hui hai.Aisi waisi ek bhi cd nahi hai.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 29, 2007)

approx 500 
25% holly movies(my collection)
40% hindi movies
25% cartoon animation movies(ma little brother collection)
10% games
cd's or dvd mila ke...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 29, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Aisi waisi ek bhi cd nahi hai.


 
Kuch chahiye to yahan per bahut logo ke pass hai
u can contact Vimal @ Area 69

Vaise aisa to ho nahin sakta ki aapke pass kuch na ho(Kahin tu Waqt(movie) ka laxman to nahin hai)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 29, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Kuch chahiye to yahan per bahut logo ke pass hai
> u can contact Vimal @ Area 69
> 
> Vaise aisa to ho nahin sakta ki aapke pass kuch na ho(Kahin tu Waqt(movie) ka laxman to nahin hai)


vimal toh khud yahan par logon se cd maangta phirta hai ussey kaun lega.


----------



## torrent08 (Mar 29, 2007)

What all Models u have for CDS & DVds Writers .?? like say Liteon or SOny or LG or something like that.. Please do write that too!!! me planni to buy anew dvd writer soon!! want to know which one will help to BURN 300 + DVDS & cds!!!!


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 29, 2007)

go for liteon or benq


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 29, 2007)

We have all type of cds

Moserbear
LG
Sony
Frontex
*** I dont know their format

@Gaurav u can be right but see aise log bahut chalu hote hai

I m sure VImal ke pass bhi Cds ka solid collection hoga


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 30, 2007)

@rajivnedungadi LOL whom are u kiddin man!...why dont u show us like a pic or somethin of them...and u urself in tht pic too!... 
(hate pretentious ppl...)...seriously hopin u aint one of them!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 3, 2007)

apoorv.sharma said:
			
		

> @rajivnedungadi LOL whom are u kiddin man!...why dont u show us like a pic or somethin of them...and u urself in tht pic too!...
> (hate pretentious ppl...)...seriously hopin u aint one of them!


Ismein heraani ki kya baat hai.He is collecting these cds for the last 10 years.


----------



## vish786 (Apr 3, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> DVD Count - 150+
> CD Count - 3100+
> 
> Multiple CDs - 300+
> ...





hard to believe u hav all legal stuff, lets imagine u have brought all legal at Rs.50(usually legal stuff are more than Rs.50 but i'am taking it as 50) so Rs.50*4000 tat comes to Rs.2,00,000........ haha 2 lakh rupees u hav spent on cds..... good gracious u would hav brought an high tech computer for tat amount buddy......     never mind

so everybody has so many cds and dvds but all cannot be legal stuff...... imagine the piracy rate... no wonder Bill Gates made a statement tat " IT WOULD TAKE 10 YEARS FOR INDIA AND CHINA TO GET RID OF PIRACY "........ by seeing this thread it makes me feel it would take 100 years.....


----------



## Orionz (Apr 3, 2007)

I have near abt 1500 cds+dvds in my home
There are 350 orignal titles from playstation1.
and som 50 dvds[all pirated]


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 4, 2007)

apoorv.sharma said:
			
		

> @rajivnedungadi LOL whom are u kiddin man!...why dont u show us like a pic or somethin of them...and u urself in tht pic too!...
> (hate pretentious ppl...)...seriously hopin u aint one of them!


Come to my house when you come to Mumbai, I will show you the complete collection.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> hard to believe u hav all legal stuff, lets imagine u have brought all legal at Rs.50(usually legal stuff are more than Rs.50 but i'am taking it as 50) so Rs.50*4000 tat comes to Rs.2,00,000........ haha 2 lakh rupees u hav spent on cds..... good gracious u would hav brought an high tech computer for tat amount buddy......     never mind
> 
> 
> so everybody has so many cds and dvds but all cannot be legal stuff...... imagine the piracy rate... no wonder Bill Gates made a statement tat &quot; IT WOULD TAKE 10 YEARS FOR INDIA AND CHINA TO GET RID OF PIRACY &quot;........ by seeing this thread it makes me feel it would take 100 years.....


Its actually more than 2,40,000/- and I have all legal stuff
The collection includes around 1300 CDs/DVDs provided by various magazines over the past 10 years, more than 800 audio CDs (most of them are south indian titles available at Rs.50/- to Rs.60/-), around 260 VCDs and other titles. 
The actual collection is around 3200 the rest of the 800 include the multiple copies of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Visual Studio 2005 Pro trial, Office 2007 trial and so on...
I just dont care if people here dont believe me, but I am proud of my collection. I am crazy about CDs and DVDs and thats why I am collecing it and will collect it more. I dont think I need to convince anyone regarding it.
Not everyone are pirates and misers like you


----------



## vish786 (Apr 4, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Come to my house when you come to Mumbai, I will show you the complete collection.
> 
> Its actually more than 2,40,000/- and I have all legal stuff
> The collection includes around 1300 CDs/DVDs provided by various magazines over the past 10 years, more than 800 audio CDs (most of them are south indian titles available at Rs.50/- to Rs.60/-), around 260 VCDs and other titles.
> ...




i'm not offending u dude just i could not digest tat u had so much legal stuff...... i really admire u if u hav all legal stuff... good keep it up... we require com users like u who buy only legal stuff... hur-re... u know somethin i too had a lot of craze for buyin cds and dvds so i too startin buyin lots of digits and linux for you magazines...... u mentioned me pirate... i hav all legal stuff like u... and i am thinkin of buyin windows vista also(recently bought a new com so)... u dont hav to prove anybody tat u hav all legal... nobody cares about legality... enjoy


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 4, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i'm not offending u dude just i could not digest tat u had so much legal stuff...... i really admire u if u hav all legal stuff... good keep it up... we require com users like u who buy only legal stuff... hur-re... u know somethin i too had a lot of craze for buyin cds and dvds so i too startin buyin lots of digits and linux for you magazines...... u mentioned me pirate... i hav all legal stuff like u... and i am thinkin of buyin windows vista also(recently bought a new com so)... u dont hav to prove anybody tat u hav all legal... nobody cares about legality... enjoy


 
Sorry if you felt bad dude...but I am a bit too straight forward


----------



## azad_singh (Apr 4, 2007)

50-100..............


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm.. Gotta count again. I checked my CD-DVD collection in Jan 2007.
It was 

239 CDs
864 DVDs. (I stopped creating CDs after getting a DVD writer.).

All are softwares and games. No movies or Music CD/DVD.

(95% is pirated as I have unlimited connection at home. This collection is going big every day. Approx. I burn 4-5 DVDs each month full of Softs- Games.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont understand the purpose of this thread still here i go...
  I have roughly about 1500 Cd' and 600 DVd's (2100)
   20 % PS2 all popular titles.
   10% Xbox ....Most of the titles that i could get my hand on.
   Most of the issues from 2001 of Chip ,Pc Quest , and later years when Digit India came in to existence from the day one. 
   Other are Softwares and Downloaded and Backups.
  Then i happen to have small movie library ( Personal) at home..
   Hmm guess thats it!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 26, 2007)

100-120 CDs, 0 DVDs (I give my Digit DVD to my cousin)


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 26, 2007)

Around 80 CDs and 20 DVDs.


----------



## ambandla (Apr 27, 2007)

I have 80 movie DVD's, 100+ audio CD's, few software CD's and DVD's


----------



## luckypayal (Apr 27, 2007)

i have around 500 cds and 50 DVDs



			
				rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> DVD Count - 150+
> CD Count - 3100+
> 
> Multiple CDs - 300+
> ...


 
thats pretty much yaar...


----------



## 24online (May 16, 2007)

good site to store ur dvd collection....
*
The Best Way To Catalog Your DVD Collection*
*www.intervocative.com/


----------



## loveromeojuliet (May 31, 2007)

Around 100


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

I have started disposing and giving some cds to friends.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 14, 2007)

How many *Original and genuine* Cds and DVD's do u have at your home?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 14, 2007)

Original lemme count hmmmm.... Well none except digit dvd's and cd's.(You are supposed to laugh now)

Total about 50 dvd's-Games(All 45-50 rupees from palika baazar)
25 DVD's-Movies dvdrips(thanks to aXXo,piratebay,and demonoid)
Cd's-none(too costly as compared to dvd's.
and yes Unlimited supply of p0rn......OMG did I just say p0rn?


I dunno how the hell you guys can manage 500+ collection .I find it hard to store even 70-80.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

digit i am thinking said:
			
		

> How many *Original and genuine* Cds and DVD's do u have at your home?


Its a very serious discussion.


----------



## User Name (Aug 14, 2007)

I hav 2 CDs collection(Original and genuine)
1>Intel original motherboard CD
2>Nero 7 CD

Sorry 2 more CDs 

Which one..................

Back Up of both


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 16, 2007)

luckypayal said:
			
		

> i have around 500 cds and 50 DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> thats pretty much yaar...



These figures mentioned here, my figures are pretty old now. You can add around 250 to 300 more


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 16, 2007)

20 CDS
2 DVDs


----------



## Phreezer (Aug 16, 2007)

150 CD's
80 DVD's


----------



## lalam (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmmmm i don't know.....Its scattered all over my room like some here some there but i don't think it will be triple zero though. Ha ha i don't even feel like counting it i always drop some in the dustbin though.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2007)

do you also count the cds and dvds given out as frisbees to the neighborhood kids?


----------



## gsoul2soul (Aug 17, 2007)

now now... i would love to answer here in full honesty (and kinda BRAG  )

*But am I to include all the Illegal / pirated ones too... he he he*

lol... shame on you Mike!! (that's my super consciouses scolding meself)


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 18, 2007)

Around 200 in all.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 28, 2007)

gaurav bhai ke paas kaha kaha se topic mil jate hai..  good topic 
well mere paas kitni cds/dvds hai kabhi meine count nahi ki.. 
kal dekh ke batata hoon...


----------



## entrana (Oct 28, 2007)

i have 10 cds and 312 dvds
my dad has around 600 cds and 1400 dvds


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> gaurav bhai ke paas kaha kaha se topic mil jate hai..  good topic
> well mere paas kitni cds/dvds hai kabhi meine count nahi ki..
> kal dekh ke batata hoon...


bas khaali baitha tha toh socha thread bana du kaunse apne paise lag rahe hai.


----------



## littlegoku (Oct 28, 2007)

Very good topic gaurav_indian.
I have about 2000+ CDs and DVDs.(Too lazy to count each).
And about 10-15 are genuine.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> bas khaali baitha tha toh socha thread bana du kaunse apne paise lag rahe hai.



Abe tere to paise nahin lag rahe but Digit forum ka valuable space kyon waste kar raha hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Abe tere to paise nahin lag rahe but Digit forum ka valuable space kyon waste kar raha hai


hehe Bandwidth wastage forum kisliye hai bhai.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 28, 2007)

Itni faltoo bandwidth hai to thori mujhe dede. Agar aur kisi ke pass hai to uska bhi swagat hai


----------



## appu (Oct 29, 2007)

me wil have more than 100 cds and 50 dvds


----------

